# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Неправильный календарь на форуме.

## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Неправильно отражаются события ближайших двух дней. Папамочани экадаши уже прошел, на носу Рама навами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Календарем у нас никто не занимается. Скорее всего, болтается календарь каких-то прошлых лет.
Если хотите, можете взяться за его редактирование и наполнение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В разные годы заполняла Ямуна д.д. (РСП) и я - кропотливая механическая работа. 
Почему бы его не отключить до тех пор, пока не найдется очередной ответственный? 
Некоторые экадаши и праздники для нашей протяженной страны все равно не совпадают... 
всем надо иметь свой календарь для своих координат.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Отключил.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Отключил.


вижу его все равно

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> вижу его все равно


Его только полубоги видят. И чистые преданные. Простые садхаки и посетители форума не обладают таким божественным видением.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Его только полубоги видят. И чистые преданные. Простые садхаки и посетители форума не обладают таким божественным видением.


Вы забыли админов, они приравнены к полубогам  :smilies: ))

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Календарем у нас никто не занимается. Скорее всего, болтается календарь каких-то прошлых лет.
> Если хотите, можете взяться за его редактирование и наполнение.


К сожалению, я редко захожу на форум.

----------

